# Thrown or Closed



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

Which is the proper configuration terminology?
straight thru "Thrown" and diverging "Closed" seems to be correct.
mainline "Thrown" and siding, spur, etc "Closed" also correct?

I am confused. My problem is I have a couple of turnouts where the diverging is the mainline. So which is the right way to wire them? Right now it is easy to set them either way by flipping the edge connector on the tortise machines before I wire the frog power routing.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Your in luck the frog power will also be right if you need to flip the edge connector! 

Yes I go with thrown for the main and closed for the diverging or spur.


----------

